# Ring Conflicts =/



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi guys...so I have Maddie entered in Obedience next week Sunday, and whether or not we'll get her title this weekend I still plan on showing her in Novice A. First of all, if I get my title this Saturday, do I have to move her up to B? 

I also need some help from some experienced people about ring times...here is the link to the judging program for next week Sunday, I'm showing in Goldens and Novice A....do you think they'll clash together? I'm just trying to plan it out as much as I can because I'm just anal about things like this! haha!:

http://www.infodog.com/jps/2033/jpg2033.pdf


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The goldens will probably be done close to noon. Doesn't it take about 10 minutes for a Novice A routine. I would probably ask to go last in Novice A.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think you can show at the A level in novice for a couple months after your title.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Goldens probably won't even go on until 11 or later, there are several breeds/dogs ahead of you. I think if you go last in obedience you should be fine. Have everything you need with you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I did a bumper leg with Tally at every level. It is really fun & a relief to do that 4th leg even though you do not need to.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't stress about it, Caryn. I am sure I can find someone to take him in on Sunday, or maybe even just skip it. I was hoping there would be more time between them, and that Novice A would go early and Goldens late. I don't want you to hurry through your last time in the ring with Maddie for a while.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

From the day you earn your title, you have sixty days to show in A.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Don't stress about it, Caryn. I am sure I can find someone to take him in on Sunday, or maybe even just skip it. I was hoping there would be more time between them, and that Novice A would go early and Goldens late. I don't want you to hurry through your last time in the ring with Maddie for a while.



Oh Linda, you are just too kind! =] But I think both dogs will be able to be shown. I'll just warm Maddie up a few times and request to go last. I just want to be able to show Creed as well because he's such a great dog to show. =]


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Just don't short Maddie on what she needs from you before going into the ring. Some dogs, like my old Scout, needed to be with me for awhile before going into the ring while some of my other dogs did best if I left them in their crates until the last minute


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Being that you are in Novice A, I also recomend you use your 60 days, and do not move up to Novice B before you need to.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow! Those are really low obedience entries!! I have never seen a show with such a small entry!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yep, Maddie's one of those where it's best to warm her up at least twice before going in the ring. Otherwise it could be REALLY bad out there...haha!

I know!! The trial I'm going to this weekend is in an area where the entries are always up in numbers. It's about 7 Novice A dogs, and 30 some dogs in both Open and Utility B classes. They even give the Novice A handlers water buckets filled with goodies, how cool?! 

I'm just hoping I can show Creed first and then run to the other building and show Maddie. =] Plus there's a lunch break at judges discretion...crossing fingers she'll take one!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

IMO, I think this should be a Maddie weekend no offense intended to Creed.

This is the moment for the two of you to shine. Good Luck!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Augie's Mom said:


> IMO, I think this should be a Maddie weekend no offense intended to Creed.
> 
> This is the moment for the two of you to shine. Good Luck!


None taken! But we do have this weekend to get our title. I'll just pray that it all works out and talk to the judge (even though she can be kind of come off as head strong), and see if I can move to the end.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

You should go to the C match Friday night if you get a chance.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I wish I could but my Mom will be taking me to the show that day to show Creed, who knows how long she'll want to stay... =[


----------

